# Clunking noise in passenger side front



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome How many miles? My first inclination would possibly be shocks are worn. I noticed the same on my 2012 with @ 78K on it. I replaced the shocks and the car handles/reacts to non smooth roads. Granted the suspension is already pretty tight but none the less the shock still do wear out. Most people don't think twice about them because they get used to the ride. 
Just my 2 cent worth.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Look for a worn out sway bar link.....your mileage is about right for them to be getting loose.

They make a audible clunk and can be felt through the floor on certain bumps.

Rob


----------



## Bergy67 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mechanic says it's a strut. He says it is perfectly safe to drive, and would need an alignment after the new strut is installed. The quote is $600-700 for labor+parts. How hard is it to install a new strut? Should I try it at home?


----------



## Bergy67 (Dec 15, 2016)

88k miles.


Patman said:


> Welcome How many miles? My first inclination would possibly be shocks are worn. I noticed the same on my 2012 with @ 78K on it. I replaced the shocks and the car handles/reacts to non smooth roads. Granted the suspension is already pretty tight but none the less the shock still do wear out. Most people don't think twice about them because they get used to the ride.
> Just my 2 cent worth.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Bergy67 said:


> Mechanic says it's a strut. He says it is perfectly safe to drive, and would need an alignment after the new strut is installed. The quote is $600-700. How hard is it to install a new strut? Should I try it at home?


At a minimum you'll need a spring compressor. 

Alignment afterwards is also a must. 

I have a lot of tools and experience but I wouldn't do a strut myself. Anyway you slice it you can't do an alignment at home so you'll still have to take it in for that. 

Right side of the suspension always wears first, because it is closest to the broken pavement at the curb, sewer grates, etc., and when you think about it right turns are tighter than left. 

I'd also get the left strut replaced at the same time because it will likely go in the next year and this way you'll only pay for one alignment.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That's a lot of money for a strut, IMO shop around.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Robby said:


> That's a lot of money for a strut, IMO shop around.
> 
> Rob



I agree entirely with Robby. When I first started looking at shocks/struts for my cars(my Cruze and 2005 Malibu) lots of places were up 1300+ for all 4. Then I found a Goodyear service center(downtown Cincinnati not corporate owned but Goodyear dealer) that did the job for @$800 including an alignment for all 4. The corporate owned shops(Goodyear, Michel, etc.) wanted the 1300+. IMO the corporate owned places tend to have the idea we can work on your car and you can't so we can charge what we want look for a trusted mechanic that can do the work and you will get a good price! I must say best money I have spent on my car since I bought.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bergy67 said:


> Mechanic says it's a strut. He says it is perfectly safe to drive, and would need an alignment after the new strut is installed. The quote is $600-700 for labor+parts. How hard is it to install a new strut? Should I try it at home?


HelloBergy67,

We're sorry to hear about the strut concern you're having with your Cruze, and we apologize for the delay in our response. To clarify, have you had the repair done yet? If you'd like us to provide an extra layer of assistance as you work with your dealership, we would be more than happy to help. Feel free to send us a private message if interested! 

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Than (Jun 7, 2021)

Bergy67 said:


> Mechanic says it's a strut. He says it is perfectly safe to drive, and would need an alignment after the new strut is installed. The quote is $600-700 for labor+parts. How hard is it to install a new strut? Should I try it at home?


i hope you didnt pay that price.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Than said:


> i hope you didnt pay that price.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

